# DIBS Beauty Status Stick



## Dawn (Jan 24, 2022)

*Status Stick*

Dibsbeauty.com, $32.00

Achieve effortless summer glow with the DIBS Beauty Status Stick, an all over highlighter stick. Use it anywhere you want to shimmer and rub it in- it’s as simple as that! Choose from three gorgeous shades that you can either combine or wear alone to brighten up your look- either under or over foundation.

​


----------



## Dawn (Jul 26, 2022)

Hot news!!

*DIBS launched on Revolve* a week ago and is now sold out completely with its iconic Status Stick.

Secondarily, Courtney Shields, Co-Founder, posted a TikTok using the Status Stick with relationship advice on Tuesday. The original video is closing in on 1M views, with a follow-up video north of 770K. Numerous influencer content creators have also followed up with their own individual take on it, most notably the below (estimated number of views):


Sarah Wolak (230K)
Katie Fawn (36.5K)
Alex DePierro (7K)
Madi Prettyman (Choose Your Glow) (9K)


----------



## Dawn (Aug 15, 2022)

Johanwill7 said:


> How much price for that ?
> I see quality for the online makeup store glow queen but m interested here.


Specktra doesn't sell any products.  There is a link in the original post to the website that has them, along with the price.


----------



## nikallaw12 (Jan 4, 2023)

I have the duo stick and it is SO warm toned. This was before they came out with more cool toned shades. It is soooooo orange. It’s also very greasy and felt like it slid off my face by the end of the day.


----------

